# Eclipse EE und Java FX Autocomplete Probleme



## K3rn3lP4n1c (4. Mrz 2019)

Hi, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen weil langsam verzweifel ich.

Ich entwickel schon seit Jahren mit Eclipse (C++,Crosscompile,Java) und mag diese IDE sehr , vor allem die ganzen PlugIns.

Da ich für ein Projekt jetzt Java FX und ein anderes auch JEE JSF CSS Javascript usw brauche will ich nicht unbedingt wie ich es sonnst immer gemacht habe mit Netbeans oder intellij arbeiten.

Soweit klappt auch alles wie ich es brauche oder will nur ich habe Probleme wenn es um die Autocomplete Funktion geht.

Bei Java FX klappt die CSS(Eclipse View) nicht mit einem Autocomplete wenn ich -fx STRG+Space drücke.

Und bei JEE klappt CSS und Javascript nicht mit Autocomplete.

Ich arbeite an diesem Problem schon gut eine Woche.
Was ich bisher versucht habe ist:

-Das Downloaden von verschiedenen Eclipse Versionen Neon,Oxygen,Photon usw..
-Installieren der Plugins Efxclipse und Webtools usw...
-Downloaden von Komplett Java Packeten Eclipse JEE usw.

Das alles hat bisher nichts gebracht die Autocomplete Funktion klappt nicht.



Ich hoffe der einer von euch hat einen Tip für mich wie ich es hinbekomme, vielleicht sind es auch die Kombinationen von Plugins die sich gegenseitig stören …



Weiß im Moment echt nicht weiter.


----------

